# Webserver betreiben



## Lektor21 (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe vor in meiner Firma einen Webserver zum Laufen zu bringen. 

Nun ist die Frage, was man für einen DSL - Anschluss mit fester IP-Adresse wählen sollte? Würde theoretisch ein 6000er oder 16000er DSL ausreichen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## DerEisige (6. Dezember 2008)

du musst drauf achten dass die leitung eine hohe upload rate hat


----------

